# Somebody using a Keyboard and iteraid?

## itti

hi,

i´ve got an mainboard with this cool iteraid controller because i needed some additional ide-ports. so i have to patch my kernels with this iteraid driver. i heared some love sources have this too. ok the driver works fine (2.6.7-gentoo-dev-sources and 2.6.8-love1-blah), there´s only one little thing. when compiling the driver into the kernel my keyboard gets f*cked up. dmesg shows me 

```
atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0x0 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes 00 <keycode>' to make it known.
```

over and over...  a quick google search turned out that i´m NOT the only one with this problem. somebody said "it sends spurious bits to the keyboard controller" whatever this means. i can´t use linux without a keyboard. anybody the same problem? i want to see why this happens and what we can do against it.

----------

## carpman

 *itti wrote:*   

> hi,
> 
> i´ve got an mainboard with this cool iteraid controller because i needed some additional ide-ports. so i have to patch my kernels with this iteraid driver. i heared some love sources have this too. ok the driver works fine (2.6.7-gentoo-dev-sources and 2.6.8-love1-blah), there´s only one little thing. when compiling the driver into the kernel my keyboard gets f*cked up. dmesg shows me 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Is this using both normal raid and sata raid at same time or does it do it when only one of them?

Is same for both usb and ps/2 type mouse?

Has this problem been reported to ITE?

----------

## CodeHacker84

J.M.I.T. posted a probable solution to this issue in this thread: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1365224#1365224.

[edit]: my bad, not the same issue, guess I'm 0 for 2 today.

----------

## itti

i´ve disabled SATA in bios.

i can try to use the ps/2 adapter from my mouse but the problem occures even at boot... dmesg gets flooded with this messages before i´m even able to use my keyboard. i assume the iteraid module is causing this somehow. but there seem to be people whithout this.

----------

## carpman

 *itti wrote:*   

> i´ve disabled SATA in bios.
> 
> i can try to use the ps/2 adapter from my mouse but the problem occures even at boot... dmesg gets flooded with this messages before i´m even able to use my keyboard. i assume the iteraid module is causing this somehow. but there seem to be people whithout this.

 

I am using this iteraid module built into kernel and get no problems with mouse, different motherboard though, wonder  if this somewhere to look!

----------

## itti

there must be a difference in our setups...

i got this problem some while ago when i was mandrake user..

i´ve got an Gigabyte GA-7N400Pro. there´s an BIOS option "GigaRAID Function" which can be used to set the Controller to "ATA" for use with CDROMS, i tried it yesterday and no change. I also tried to use iteraid as a module instead of compiling it in (like i did before). as soon  as i "modprobe iteraid" the thing starts to interfere my keyboard. it´s not the dmesg entries that bug me. it´s that i´m not able to use my keyboard right anymore. the cursor keys aren´t useable anymore. mostley they produce endless numbers. and key combinations simply lock up everything. i assume this is because some "keycode" gets "pressed" all the time filling keyboard buffers with nonsene.

kernels i tried:

2.6.7-gentoo-r8

2.6.7-gentoo-r9

2.6.8-love1-rc2

ite-source: 1.45

system:

Athlon-XP 3000+/200Mhz FSB

GA7-N400Pro

1Gb DDR-RAM CAS 2,5

ATI Radeon 9500pro 128Mb

2 Harddisks on nvidia_ide

2 Harddisks on iteraid (no array)

Soundblaster Live

would be nice to make a comparrison with your setup carpman.

did you ever flash the ite firmware? i didn´t

[edit]tried 2.6.8-love2-rc2 now which claims to have iteraid 1.44. same problem[/edit]

----------

## carpman

Do you apic disabled via kernel boot config?

I am using gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.7-r11 with ite compiled in.

Mouse is currently usb with ps/converter but i am about to try usb.

what comparisions would you like to make?

----------

## carpman

ok this is what i found, running ps/2 mouse is fine so long as you have usb mouse in bios disabled, if you don't the mouse will not work properly, the cursor flies about all over the place.

If i allow usb mouse in bios and setup my optical as per howto in docs & trick forum then i get the same problem with cursor flying about all over the place and just not usable.

Not sure if this the same issue as you, if so try disabling usb mouse in bios and using ps/2 mouse.

my mouse configs are:

usb mouse

```

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier      "Mouse1"

   Driver         "mouse"

   Option "Protocol"       "ExplorerPS/2"

   Option "Device"         "/dev/usbmouse"

   Option "ZAxisMapping"   "6 7"

   Option "Buttons"         "7"

   Option "Resolution"       "100"

EndSection

```

ps/2 mouse

```

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"       "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"         "/dev/psaux"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

EndSection
```

----------

## itti

do you get the same dmesg messages?

i will try to disable apic and/or usb-mouse in bios and post my results...

for the comparison. write down your hardware specs for now. i have an idea this could be triggered by having more than one harddisk on one ide_channel of the ITE controller. like i have.

[edit]oh forgive me... i didn´t see your signature. ok next question. on boot what version of "GigaRAID Bios" is displayed? i´ve got 1.41.

disabling usb-mouse changed nothing. so did disabling local apic...[/edit]

----------

## carpman

The giggaraid on boot is 1.41. I have the sata controller disabled, both normal ide channel are used, 40gb ibm drive on on and crwriter/dvd on other.

The dmesg you gave earlier seems to be about keyboard, this is delt with in other tread posted ealier in this thread as it is about type of keyboard you have and un assigned keys.

----------

## itti

no thats actually the problem. without the iteraid module i don´t have this problems. i´ve a pretty standard keyboard here. there are 2-3 other people with the same problem when using iteraid linux driver... at least google tells me this. haven´t found a solution yet. there´s no way i could assign cod "00" to something. even if i do this, the real problem doesn´t get solved. i cannot use certain keys on my keyboard oder keycombinations because random buttons seem to "get pressed" and at some point my system dies. i think because of overflowing keyboard buffers or something. could probably be a hardware glinch in the ite-chip. problem is, in windows it works perfect.

----------

## carpman

 *itti wrote:*   

> no thats actually the problem. without the iteraid module i don´t have this problems. i´ve a pretty standard keyboard here. there are 2-3 other people with the same problem when using iteraid linux driver... at least google tells me this. haven´t found a solution yet. there´s no way i could assign cod "00" to something. even if i do this, the real problem doesn´t get solved. i cannot use certain keys on my keyboard oder keycombinations because random buttons seem to "get pressed" and at some point my system dies. i think because of overflowing keyboard buffers or something. could probably be a hardware glinch in the ite-chip. problem is, in windows it works perfect.

 

Strange because i have no problems using ps/mouse, usb yes but that may my setup, as for keyboard, no problems all.

Do you have keyboard setup correctly?

how did you patch the kernel and what patch are you using?

----------

## tinyau

I am also encountered this problem as well, kernel message and dmesg results are flooded with the following message.

```
atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0x0 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes 00 <keycode>' to make it known.
```

There is no way to stop these messages and the size of /var/log/messages grow very fast and reach a very large size.

----------

## itti

finally somebody with the same problem. please tell me if you have some hint...

@carpman:i did patch the kernel (2.6.7-gentoo-dev-sources-r9) by hand first. i editeted a makefile etc. and so created a new entry for the menuconfig-thing. copied the iteraid.c and iteraid.h from the official ITE 1.45 sources.

with the love sources for 2.6.7 i used a patch postet in the love-sources forum.

and finally with love sources 2.6.8 iteraid was included so i think it´s not a patching problem because i get the same problem with this kernel/module...

----------

## carpman

if you want i can put link to my kernel config for gentoo-dev-sources and exactly how i patch kernel, maybe it something in the kernel config!

----------

## itti

yeah kernelconfig would be a great help. i will try to compile with yours then... maybe there´s some odd dependency nobody knows about.

----------

## cz-

Yeah, i have a ga-4n700pro2, and after having numerous problems (apic, r8169, and the iteraid ) with gentoo, i finally moved to slackware and everything started to work better, eventually had the kernel setup fine, but recently (last week or so) i moved back to gentoo, and i am having all the problems listed in this thread, at first i thought it was devfs or apic being enabled again, but i have now disabled both and its still happening, the kernel is almost identical to what i was running before, 2.6.6 + mm1 patches + iteraid patch  :Neutral: 

----------

## carpman

 *itti wrote:*   

> yeah kernelconfig would be a great help. i will try to compile with yours then... maybe there´s some odd dependency nobody knows about.

 

Ok here is link to my current config, not saying it is the best crafted config but it is working  :Smile: 

config-2.6.7-r11

This is how i did the patch using patch file from ITE site:

(note i take no credit for this method as i found it in an ITE thread)

```

Start by copying iteraid.c and iteraid.h to /usr/src/linux/drivers/scsi/

Then change one of the lines in /usr/src/linux/drivers/scsi/Makefile from this

Code:

obj-$(CONFIG_SCSI_MEGARAID)     += megaraid.o

to this

Code:

obj-$(CONFIG_SCSI_MEGARAID)     += iteraid.o

Now configure your kernel with the SCSI controller you hijacked

Code:

Device Drivers  --->

  SCSI device support  --->

    <*>   SCSI disk support

    SCSI low-level drivers  --->

      <*> AMI MegaRAID support

```

This works and i don't appear to have any problems.

----------

## cz-

Ive compiled 2.6.7 with carpman's config, and it works fine  :Neutral: 

I would love to find out what he has done differently

----------

## itti

im JUST before the compile with carpmans config. i grepped the .config quickly and saw that in my one "BLK_DEV_IDE_SCSI" wasnt set... perhaps thats an hint. now i will compile with carpmans config and report what happens.

[edit]compile is over. so far everything works here... WOW. it wasnt BLK_DEV_IDESCSI because i found out this is the old scsi emulation needed in 2.4 for cdwriting. it makes no difference if turned on or off... i will compare the configs from me and carpman closer to see where the problem is located. perhaps something with inputdevices. i see that my keyboard here in X isnt acting the same as before... cant say how exactly.[/edit]

----------

## itti

ok i found a first option which brought my old problem back. its CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD. If turned on the problem occures. with this turned of i can use iteraid without any problem. i will tweak my config further and report future problems here.

----------

## carpman

Hello, glad my config was of use  :Smile:  though i could not tell you what i did different.

You could compare your config with mine with diff using command line or one of the gui interfaces such as meld.

Would be useful to know what issue is so i don't end up in same situation.

----------

## itti

ok i checked all my configs and tested by disabling CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD. had this setting enabled before, what brought my ms usb wheel mouse to werk WITH mousewheel but broke iteraid. when i disable this option iteraid works like a charm but i don´t see any possibility to get my mouswheel working. (perhaps by an ps/2 adapter but i disklike the idea of using such...).

----------

## carpman

 *itti wrote:*   

> ok i checked all my configs and tested by disabling CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD. had this setting enabled before, what brought my ms usb wheel mouse to werk WITH mousewheel but broke iteraid. when i disable this option iteraid works like a charm but i don´t see any possibility to get my mouswheel working. (perhaps by an ps/2 adapter but i disklike the idea of using such...).

 

can you reproduce this error? if so why not do a bug report, only way it will get sorted.

----------

## itti

bug report to whom? i´ve no contact to ITE and i doubt somebody in linux community will troubleshoot third party drivers  :Sad: 

are you still using a ps/2 adapter?

----------

## carpman

 *itti wrote:*   

> bug report to whom? i´ve no contact to ITE and i doubt somebody in linux community will troubleshoot third party drivers 
> 
> are you still using a ps/2 adapter?

 

You can contact ITE via their website[/code] i did this when asking about 2.6 kernel patch, they did reply, even notified me when it was ready.

You could also try a bug report to gentoo, might be something in usb causing problem not ite patch, they can only say no.

Yep still using ps2 converter.

----------

## itti

it´s now a good month since i mailed ite... even they don´t care much about the problem or they just answer to emails. for me linux has to die with iteraid because my mp3s are on an partition only usable with iteraid but then i cannot use my mouse correctly or my keyboard - depends on OHCI on or off...

----------

## carpman

 *itti wrote:*   

> it´s now a good month since i mailed ite... even they don´t care much about the problem or they just answer to emails. for me linux has to die with iteraid because my mp3s are on an partition only usable with iteraid but then i cannot use my mouse correctly or my keyboard - depends on OHCI on or off...

 

Have you tried the ite driver that comes in mm source kernel?

It is not written by ITE and drives comes up as IDE, hope fully it will make its way into the main kernel but it worth a try.

Did you try my kernel config as this seemed to work for others?

----------

## itti

yeah i did try yours and it turned out that the problem is with USB_OHCI. when you enable it in kernel the atkbd.c problem occures. it triggeres some bug i think. 

hmm mm-kernel sources. that´s worth a try. where do i get them?

----------

## carpman

 *itti wrote:*   

> yeah i did try yours and it turned out that the problem is with USB_OHCI. when you enable it in kernel the atkbd.c problem occures. it triggeres some bug i think. 
> 
> hmm mm-kernel sources. that´s worth a try. where do i get them?

 

mm sources are in portage.

----------

